# Jlt chiller plus buildings



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear friends,
I know we have loads of threads on the forum on this subject, but most of them are very old.
I am planning to move to JLT and need some advise on the below.
1. how much is an average chiller fee during summers for 1bhk.
Are JLT residents still suffering from ridiculous chiller fees ,or has it now been taken care off and process more streamlined.

2. Which are the decent buildings which you'l might suggest.
I have a couple on my list, pls advise if I am incorrect, pls feel free to add as well.

a) madina
b) Gold Crest View - have seen part 1 and not part 2 , though i feel they shud be of same standard.
c)I really liked saba, but they are all fully furnished in saba 2 and saba 3. How is saba 1 ? any comments
d)how are armada appartments? not much talk on them.
3)shera is famous, but i didnt particularly like the 1bhk design v much though.

i wud highly appreciate some latest feedback on the above,especially the chiller issue as well.
i have a max 70k budget lookking for unfurnished appartment. I have a small daughter and a nice play area close by wud be nice to have.
Thanks.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

A 1Bd apt's chiller costs can range from 200 in winter to 600 in summer

Depends of course on the size of the apartment as well as how frequently the ac is run and the tower.

Madina was one of the best towers with spacious 1 Bed apts and plenty of storage; the pool was probably the best in JLT; that was 2 years ago not sure what its like now. However its location is not ideal as you need to "do the loop" everytime you enter or exit.

IMO Goldcrest 1 was better than GC 2

Armada is not bad but their one bed designs are a bit awkward and not too spacious
Shera is good but prices are too high considering what you get


I'll recommend you have a look at these towers as well

Arch, I stayed here; they have some huge 1 beds, while others are decently sized (~1000 sqf). The building is not bad but parking is a problem if you have more than one cae as they have a total of 4 free spots for the entire cluster.

Concorde; a huge range of floor plans ranging from 700 sqf to 1500 (for a 1 bed!). 

X1; Not the easiest access; but they have 1 bed duplexes

V3; Nice building; dont seem to have too many vacancies, which is a good sign; flats arent the largest but are reasonable
Lakeside: Newest tower in JLT; did not see the 1 beds, but the 2 beds were nice and rooms are very airy and well - lit because of the large windows. Finishing was above average for JLT


----------



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot tropicana.
Wow, the chiller fees are huge! and if the meter is off or the actuator not working, we could end up paying close t0 800 to 1000 in summers.

what is your say on dubai marina. I have heard there are no chiller fees there.
are there any good buildings you can recommend there especially which are more child and family centric.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Some buildings in Marina have chiller fees, others dont. The corresponding premium in rent you pay in the Marina often cancels out chiller charges. 

I liked the Opal as well as Marina 23 and Torch buy you may not find 1 beds under 80k in these places. 
You can also look at Tecom, none of the buildings have chiller fees, and the flats are reasonably spacious

If i remember right; Concorde and Madina towersin JLT did not have extra chiller costs; dont know if it has changed but you can always ask


----------



## DXBexpaty (May 12, 2013)

Hi all
I'm in the same boat, and considering a 1 bed in JLT. After several viewings I am considering the following towers.
Would appreciate your comments and advise about each of these towers, in terms of access by car in and out, apartment quality, maintenance of building etc.

Concorde - cant find much info on this - is it a good tower.

Dubai Arch - location seems good, great view from balcony and apartments are spacious but very small bathroom. Looks a bit older and the finish doesn't seem as good. What is maintenance like? Is this a good tower to consider?

V3 - building and apartments seem like good quality, access from SZD Rd is good, but not sure about its location relative to facilities. The views are a but boring. 

Which one would you recommend?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

HI all

I have just gone through exactly the same process although we wanted a 2 Br apartment 

Here are my findings:

- Chiller fee vary between buildings, we are moving into the O2 Residence and the chiller fees (standing fee and consumption) form part of the service chg so we have paid the landlord for this and have it included in our contract there will be no more costs.
- I looked at a 2 bed in Saba (I think it was 2, Saba 1 is just commercial) and it was unfurnished
- Everyone comments on X1 and the duplexes however depending on which one you get, it will look out over the building that caught fire hence why 2BR are coming up around the 100k mark. The building that caught fire (cant remember its name) is still going through the insurance claim process which could take a while and when its complete there is no guarantee they wont have to pull it down 
- We also looked at Torch, this is a nice building but the views are restricted and they are building the monorail right outside the door (literally)

Let me know if you need any more help

Thanks


----------



## praxs (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, this is all great information. I am negotiating rent for a 2 bed apartment in Saba 3, although its a little on the small side it is perfect for my wife an I. i have been trying to find out what the chiller fees are like in that building as I have read some real horror stories. The existing tenant said that it's only just come in so he hasn't had the first bill. I don't think that landlord will accept paying for them as I am trying to bring the asking price down already.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

jthissen said:


> - Everyone comments on X1 and the duplexes however depending on which one you get, it will look out over the building that caught fire hence why 2BR are coming up around the 100k mark.


Actually 2 bed Duplexes in X were going around 85-90 a year back. 

On that note, I was offered a 2 bed duplex at X1 for 70k. I did not have a look at it but figured something must be really wrong for the offer to be so less; and the matter was that it was a 1 bed apt partitioned to make 2 "bedrooms".


----------



## joeypctan (Nov 12, 2012)

*Goldcrest Views 2*

What about GoldCrest Views 2? the location seems quite good


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> Actually 2 bed Duplexes in X were going around 85-90 a year back.
> 
> On that note, I was offered a 2 bed duplex at X1 for 70k. I did not have a look at it but figured something must be really wrong for the offer to be so less; and the matter was that it was a 1 bed apt partitioned to make 2 "bedrooms".


I saw these too, after some conversations it turns out the X buildings are behind the one that burnt down before Xmas, so depending on which duplex it was you could be looking directly into a charred mess of the building opposite, a little unnerving?


----------



## praxs (Mar 13, 2013)

praxs said:


> Hi, this is all great information. I am negotiating rent for a 2 bed apartment in Saba 3, although its a little on the small side it is perfect for my wife an I. i have been trying to find out what the chiller fees are like in that building as I have read some real horror stories. The existing tenant said that it's only just come in so he hasn't had the first bill. I don't think that landlord will accept paying for them as I am trying to bring the asking price down already.


For any one that is interested I rang up palm district cooling and they said that the apartment I am looking at has a monthly capacity charge of AED 639/quarter plus usage charges. The existing tenant used AED 175 last month and he reckons he's a moderate to heavy user i.e. it was on most of the time. Hopefully this information might help someone else in the future.


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all, 

Arch Tower in JLT was pretty good for me and my wife, we lived in the same apartment there for just over 3 years finishing up this february gone and I offer the below as some points that may help.

1 - well located in terms of traffic in and out of JLT as it is just near the mini roundabout that connects to the back roads
2 - good grocery store nearby - park n shop which stocks pretty much everything
3 - small grocery store in tower for random small things and quick milk / bread eggs etc when you need to call something up to your door
4 - Rents I paid for flat 809 (1200SqFt): 2010 = AED 55k, 2011 = AED55k, 2012 = AED70k
5 - DEWA was roughly AED 300 monthly but went up by AED200 more after housing fee started being added
6 - Palm DC (Moderate usage / consumption charge) = as low as AED50 ish in cool months and AED250 in hotter months
7 - Palm DC Capacity Charge - our landlord paid this but I understand it was about AED300+ monthly !
8 - Parking, now a bit of a pain with the barriers, do check what is included with your landlord and veryify it quietly with Arch towers management office in case of hidden charges or incorrect details by the landlord / agent 

9 - Amenities - Pool and Jacuzzi were out of order almost 75% of the time I lived there but now working at the time I left. Gym is small and basic but ok, and otherwise its not a bad setup if you are a casual user.

10 - Building Management team - changed almost 4-5 times during my stay there, most were useless monkeys but the current team have got the fire alarms checked regularly, repaired the pool twice (2nd time was ontime) and seem to be slowly making useful-ish improvements

11 - My apartment was in the left corner of the building face which looks out over the largest lake that is now being turned into a park - it was excellent with a big hall room + open kitchen and also not in direct sunlight / as such it stayed relatively cool thus minimizing AC dependancy

12 = balconies were a bit small and not very useful , just about 75cm wide !, still nice enough for two people to sit outside.

The best things for me about my apartment in arch tower was its large uncomplicated layout of spaces/rooms which made them light, bright and airy, the easyness to drive in and out (especially with the new connector road that goes behind JLT near the springs and onto SZR etc) . Also being next to park n shop saved the hassle of getting groceries from a big mall. Being next to tandoori junction, fusion restaurant, and only a 15 mins walk to either mcgettigans pub (bonnington hotel) or the yacht club bar (across JLT metro bridge in the marina) were also big plusses for me.

13 - Oh and the metro is very close which is also good.

Hope this helps,


----------

